# Meet deadline or dead meat



## nicemeatingyou (Jun 2, 2016)

So I recently married.  My wife and I are doing things alittle different as far as that goes.  Married in the court house, we just had our immediate family there and after we took everyone to dinner.  That was back in March.  Were having a bbq party/reception in August where we will invite our families and friends.  We did things this way due to my wifes fathers health.  Didnt want him to miss her daughters "big day".  Also I refuse to pay $10,000 to rent a barn/reception hall/party center for one day and hire caterers.  So now that you have a little back story lets get to it.  Last summer I found a 1000 gallon propane tank listed on craigslist for $400.  SOLD to me (and my father, we went 1/2 on it).  Its been sitting in his backyard until two weekends ago when we cut it in half.  

Heres the tank when I went to pick it up, the guy blew a hydraulic line on his forklift when he tried to pick it up, in fact you can see the fluid on the ground in this picture













20151111_101910.jpg



__ nicemeatingyou
__ Jun 2, 2016






not to worry, his neighbor had one that got the job done













20151111_112055.jpg



__ nicemeatingyou
__ Jun 2, 2016






I have more pictures but limited to time, I will do my best to keep posting so bare with me.  Just a insite on whats to come, I ordered a bunch of trailer parts so I will be posting cost, where I shopped, how I saved, etc.  I have already begun working on the tank, waiting on my steel now.


----------



## tropics (Jun 3, 2016)

Congrats and good luck

Richie


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 3, 2016)

Welcome to the forum!

Looks like a great project!

Al


----------



## nicemeatingyou (Jun 3, 2016)

20160528_214938.jpg



__ nicemeatingyou
__ Jun 3, 2016


















20160528_234515.jpg



__ nicemeatingyou
__ Jun 3, 2016


















20160601_235915.jpg



__ nicemeatingyou
__ Jun 3, 2016


















20160601_235850.jpg



__ nicemeatingyou
__ Jun 3, 2016






So we cut this tank using a sawzall most of the way due to my father being concerned of any flammable gases left. I however wasnt to concerned after taking all the plugs and drain out of the tank it didnt smell like anything except rust and there was no pressure relief. I sure as heck wasnt going to fill it with water. So once he felt more confident that there was no flammables we got the torch out and finished the cut. It wasnt straight by any means so ill deal with that later. My father lives about an hour from me and so i decided i need to take this half ofnthe tank home so i can work on it at my convenience. So we got the cherry picker out and loaded onto a trailer and off to my garage. First order of business was to make that cut square. So i went to harbor freight and bought a motorized laser level. I was able to get the beam pretty close to being square, used a paint marker to draw the lines and just used 4" cutoff wheels on my angle grinder. 6 wheels later i got it done. I think im going to use the laser level to map out the doors too. Its nice to have a perfect refrence line to cut along.


----------



## nicemeatingyou (Jun 3, 2016)

20160603_111029.jpg



__ nicemeatingyou
__ Jun 3, 2016


















20160603_111057.jpg



__ nicemeatingyou
__ Jun 3, 2016






Heres the pictures after the flush cut was made.


----------



## nicemeatingyou (Jun 3, 2016)

So while im waiting on my steel order i went ahead and ordered trailer parts. I picked up a 3500# axle from tracker supply. I went through etrailer.com for the trailer coupler, axle springs, hardware for the axle mounting, trailer jack, safety chains.  I went through recstuff.com for the trailer wheels, hub caps, and lugnuts. One of the wheels got damaged during shipping so i called them up and they gave me the option of keeping the wheel and they will refund my $40 or i can send it back for a replacement. Went for the replacement.   So from tractor supply i spent $165 for the axle, etrailer $116, and recstuff $203.  I got a quote of $65 a tire for radial kenda karrier load d. Once i get new new wheel back ill take them up and get some rubbers put on. Im also going to take the tank to the sandblaster but i want to wait til i get the trailer built so i dont have to mess around unloading and loading this thing. Im thinking it weighs around 1000#'s. Cherry picker is alittle scetchy. 


















20160602_135408.jpg



__ nicemeatingyou
__ Jun 3, 2016






Theres the damage. Kind of hard to see but i dont want the finish to start flaking off in a year. Recstuff.com customer service was great. Didnt even have an automated answer machine.


----------



## nicemeatingyou (Jun 3, 2016)

20160601_234955.jpg



__ nicemeatingyou
__ Jun 3, 2016


----------



## b-one (Jun 3, 2016)

Looks like you have your hands full! Good luck and welcome!!


----------



## nicemeatingyou (Jun 5, 2016)

Well i just realized that i posted this thread in the wrong section. I do apologize. Im definitely showing my newbieness. Does anyone know if i can transfer this thread to the right area?  Any help would be greatly appreciated. Id like to give thanks to the members who have already welcomed me and thank you for the kind words.


----------



## smoking george (Jun 5, 2016)

Congrats on your marriage. Welcome to the forum. That is one heck of a project. Keep us all posted on the progress of your build. I would consult with al on how to move a thread to the right place.


----------



## sfprankster (Jun 5, 2016)

...


----------



## nicemeatingyou (Jun 5, 2016)

I used the laser level from harbor freight to draw out my doors.  













20160604_032148.jpg



__ nicemeatingyou
__ Jun 5, 2016


















20160604_032206.jpg



__ nicemeatingyou
__ Jun 5, 2016






Also ordered some bullet hinges today from ebay. 10 4"x3/4" for $43












Screenshot_2016-06-05-14-29-13.png



__ nicemeatingyou
__ Jun 5, 2016






Thanks for the advise on getting this thread moved to the correct area on the forum.   Ill be reaching out to the right people.


----------



## nicemeatingyou (Jul 14, 2016)

Ive been extremely busy working on this project so ill just be uploading pictures for now but if anyone has any queations id be glad to answer













20160612_231159.jpg



__ nicemeatingyou
__ Jul 13, 2016


















20160612_231541.jpg



__ nicemeatingyou
__ Jul 13, 2016


















20160617_115708.jpg



__ nicemeatingyou
__ Jul 13, 2016


















20160618_200709.jpg



__ nicemeatingyou
__ Jul 14, 2016


















20160618_203932.jpg



__ nicemeatingyou
__ Jul 14, 2016


















20160618_222342.jpg



__ nicemeatingyou
__ Jul 14, 2016


















20160619_111811.jpg



__ nicemeatingyou
__ Jul 14, 2016


















20160619_120623.jpg



__ nicemeatingyou
__ Jul 14, 2016


















20160619_172619.jpg



__ nicemeatingyou
__ Jul 14, 2016


















20160624_183105.jpg



__ nicemeatingyou
__ Jul 14, 2016


















20160626_113121.jpg



__ nicemeatingyou
__ Jul 14, 2016


















20160626_115158.jpg



__ nicemeatingyou
__ Jul 14, 2016


















20160626_115142.jpg



__ nicemeatingyou
__ Jul 14, 2016


















20160626_125926.jpg



__ nicemeatingyou
__ Jul 14, 2016


















20160626_135437.jpg



__ nicemeatingyou
__ Jul 14, 2016


















20160626_150545.jpg



__ nicemeatingyou
__ Jul 14, 2016


















20160627_084031.jpg



__ nicemeatingyou
__ Jul 14, 2016


















20160702_190424.jpg



__ nicemeatingyou
__ Jul 14, 2016


















20160702_193638.jpg



__ nicemeatingyou
__ Jul 14, 2016


















20160628_104704.jpg



__ nicemeatingyou
__ Jul 14, 2016


















20160702_195420.jpg



__ nicemeatingyou
__ Jul 14, 2016


















20160703_121602.jpg



__ nicemeatingyou
__ Jul 14, 2016


















20160703_125002.jpg



__ nicemeatingyou
__ Jul 14, 2016


















20160703_193430.jpg



__ nicemeatingyou
__ Jul 14, 2016


















20160703_193407.jpg



__ nicemeatingyou
__ Jul 14, 2016


















20160703_205932.jpg



__ nicemeatingyou
__ Jul 14, 2016


















20160704_191140.jpg



__ nicemeatingyou
__ Jul 14, 2016


















20160709_170325.jpg



__ nicemeatingyou
__ Jul 14, 2016


















20160709_181815.jpg



__ nicemeatingyou
__ Jul 14, 2016


















20160709_225739.jpg



__ nicemeatingyou
__ Jul 14, 2016


















20160710_200451.jpg



__ nicemeatingyou
__ Jul 14, 2016


















20160710_215223.jpg



__ nicemeatingyou
__ Jul 14, 2016


















20160711_112900.jpg



__ nicemeatingyou
__ Jul 14, 2016


















20160712_115513.jpg



__ nicemeatingyou
__ Jul 14, 2016


















20160713_104647.jpg



__ nicemeatingyou
__ Jul 14, 2016


















20160713_104704.jpg



__ nicemeatingyou
__ Jul 14, 2016


----------



## mdgirlinfl (Oct 21, 2016)

Wow!  Impressive build!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## nicemeatingyou (Oct 22, 2016)

Thanks. My neighbors think so too. Haha. They have watched this thing being built in the driveway every weekend for 2 months straight.


----------



## nicemeatingyou (Oct 22, 2016)

20160807_194002.jpg



__ nicemeatingyou
__ Oct 22, 2016


----------



## nicemeatingyou (Oct 22, 2016)

20160723_195905.jpg



__ nicemeatingyou
__ Oct 22, 2016


----------



## nsoutdoorsman1 (Oct 22, 2016)

awesome build!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Oct 22, 2016)

Great looking build! Let's see some smoke!


----------



## nicemeatingyou (Oct 23, 2016)

Sorry guys. This build has been done since the end of july. We did a test cook on it with a 16# packard brisket, 2 6# boston butts, and 2 dozen chicken quarters of legs & breasts.  Ive never bbq'd anything in my life but thanks to everyone on the Internet and countless hours researching everything turned out perfect. Unfortunately i did not get any pictures from that cook. Spent 20 hours tending to the pit at 225. Our reception also went fantastic. Everyone loved the food. We kept getting asked who catered it and we had to explain that I built it and stayed up all night cooking on it. Ill have to get some pictures posted.

This is the only picture i have of any meat on this thing. Beef back ribs.  Took a pic to send a textto my dad who was also smoking beef back ribs and we were comparing. Were alittle competitive. 













20160905_101334.jpg



__ nicemeatingyou
__ Oct 23, 2016






I have the mk4 thermapen thermometer and i would highly recommend getting it if you dont have one already. With that being said im on their mailing list so i get an email every friday talking about meats and cooking and tips and tricks. I get one a few weeks ago talking about smoked dino ribs. Think the cartoon Flintstones. So I said I have to try that and after work i visited my butcher. So these and actually called beef short ribs. The whole bone. My butcher lets me call them dino ribs but I see him pretty regularly now. Its basically steak on a bone. Delicious!  I like it better than a brisket and its quicker and easier. 













20161001_105831.jpg



__ nicemeatingyou
__ Oct 23, 2016


















20161001_200407.jpg



__ nicemeatingyou
__ Oct 23, 2016


















20161001_200556.jpg



__ nicemeatingyou
__ Oct 23, 2016


----------



## nicemeatingyou (Jun 2, 2016)

So I recently married.  My wife and I are doing things alittle different as far as that goes.  Married in the court house, we just had our immediate family there and after we took everyone to dinner.  That was back in March.  Were having a bbq party/reception in August where we will invite our families and friends.  We did things this way due to my wifes fathers health.  Didnt want him to miss her daughters "big day".  Also I refuse to pay $10,000 to rent a barn/reception hall/party center for one day and hire caterers.  So now that you have a little back story lets get to it.  Last summer I found a 1000 gallon propane tank listed on craigslist for $400.  SOLD to me (and my father, we went 1/2 on it).  Its been sitting in his backyard until two weekends ago when we cut it in half.  

Heres the tank when I went to pick it up, the guy blew a hydraulic line on his forklift when he tried to pick it up, in fact you can see the fluid on the ground in this picture













20151111_101910.jpg



__ nicemeatingyou
__ Jun 2, 2016






not to worry, his neighbor had one that got the job done













20151111_112055.jpg



__ nicemeatingyou
__ Jun 2, 2016






I have more pictures but limited to time, I will do my best to keep posting so bare with me.  Just a insite on whats to come, I ordered a bunch of trailer parts so I will be posting cost, where I shopped, how I saved, etc.  I have already begun working on the tank, waiting on my steel now.


----------



## tropics (Jun 3, 2016)

Congrats and good luck

Richie


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 3, 2016)

Welcome to the forum!

Looks like a great project!

Al


----------



## nicemeatingyou (Jun 3, 2016)

20160528_214938.jpg



__ nicemeatingyou
__ Jun 3, 2016


















20160528_234515.jpg



__ nicemeatingyou
__ Jun 3, 2016


















20160601_235915.jpg



__ nicemeatingyou
__ Jun 3, 2016


















20160601_235850.jpg



__ nicemeatingyou
__ Jun 3, 2016






So we cut this tank using a sawzall most of the way due to my father being concerned of any flammable gases left. I however wasnt to concerned after taking all the plugs and drain out of the tank it didnt smell like anything except rust and there was no pressure relief. I sure as heck wasnt going to fill it with water. So once he felt more confident that there was no flammables we got the torch out and finished the cut. It wasnt straight by any means so ill deal with that later. My father lives about an hour from me and so i decided i need to take this half ofnthe tank home so i can work on it at my convenience. So we got the cherry picker out and loaded onto a trailer and off to my garage. First order of business was to make that cut square. So i went to harbor freight and bought a motorized laser level. I was able to get the beam pretty close to being square, used a paint marker to draw the lines and just used 4" cutoff wheels on my angle grinder. 6 wheels later i got it done. I think im going to use the laser level to map out the doors too. Its nice to have a perfect refrence line to cut along.


----------



## nicemeatingyou (Jun 3, 2016)

20160603_111029.jpg



__ nicemeatingyou
__ Jun 3, 2016


















20160603_111057.jpg



__ nicemeatingyou
__ Jun 3, 2016






Heres the pictures after the flush cut was made.


----------



## nicemeatingyou (Jun 3, 2016)

So while im waiting on my steel order i went ahead and ordered trailer parts. I picked up a 3500# axle from tracker supply. I went through etrailer.com for the trailer coupler, axle springs, hardware for the axle mounting, trailer jack, safety chains.  I went through recstuff.com for the trailer wheels, hub caps, and lugnuts. One of the wheels got damaged during shipping so i called them up and they gave me the option of keeping the wheel and they will refund my $40 or i can send it back for a replacement. Went for the replacement.   So from tractor supply i spent $165 for the axle, etrailer $116, and recstuff $203.  I got a quote of $65 a tire for radial kenda karrier load d. Once i get new new wheel back ill take them up and get some rubbers put on. Im also going to take the tank to the sandblaster but i want to wait til i get the trailer built so i dont have to mess around unloading and loading this thing. Im thinking it weighs around 1000#'s. Cherry picker is alittle scetchy. 


















20160602_135408.jpg



__ nicemeatingyou
__ Jun 3, 2016






Theres the damage. Kind of hard to see but i dont want the finish to start flaking off in a year. Recstuff.com customer service was great. Didnt even have an automated answer machine.


----------



## nicemeatingyou (Jun 3, 2016)

20160601_234955.jpg



__ nicemeatingyou
__ Jun 3, 2016


----------



## b-one (Jun 3, 2016)

Looks like you have your hands full! Good luck and welcome!!


----------



## nicemeatingyou (Jun 5, 2016)

Well i just realized that i posted this thread in the wrong section. I do apologize. Im definitely showing my newbieness. Does anyone know if i can transfer this thread to the right area?  Any help would be greatly appreciated. Id like to give thanks to the members who have already welcomed me and thank you for the kind words.


----------



## smoking george (Jun 5, 2016)

Congrats on your marriage. Welcome to the forum. That is one heck of a project. Keep us all posted on the progress of your build. I would consult with al on how to move a thread to the right place.


----------



## sfprankster (Jun 5, 2016)

...


----------



## nicemeatingyou (Jun 5, 2016)

I used the laser level from harbor freight to draw out my doors.  













20160604_032148.jpg



__ nicemeatingyou
__ Jun 5, 2016


















20160604_032206.jpg



__ nicemeatingyou
__ Jun 5, 2016






Also ordered some bullet hinges today from ebay. 10 4"x3/4" for $43












Screenshot_2016-06-05-14-29-13.png



__ nicemeatingyou
__ Jun 5, 2016






Thanks for the advise on getting this thread moved to the correct area on the forum.   Ill be reaching out to the right people.


----------



## nicemeatingyou (Jul 14, 2016)

Ive been extremely busy working on this project so ill just be uploading pictures for now but if anyone has any queations id be glad to answer













20160612_231159.jpg



__ nicemeatingyou
__ Jul 13, 2016


















20160612_231541.jpg



__ nicemeatingyou
__ Jul 13, 2016


















20160617_115708.jpg



__ nicemeatingyou
__ Jul 13, 2016


















20160618_200709.jpg



__ nicemeatingyou
__ Jul 14, 2016


















20160618_203932.jpg



__ nicemeatingyou
__ Jul 14, 2016


















20160618_222342.jpg



__ nicemeatingyou
__ Jul 14, 2016


















20160619_111811.jpg



__ nicemeatingyou
__ Jul 14, 2016


















20160619_120623.jpg



__ nicemeatingyou
__ Jul 14, 2016


















20160619_172619.jpg



__ nicemeatingyou
__ Jul 14, 2016


















20160624_183105.jpg



__ nicemeatingyou
__ Jul 14, 2016


















20160626_113121.jpg



__ nicemeatingyou
__ Jul 14, 2016


















20160626_115158.jpg



__ nicemeatingyou
__ Jul 14, 2016


















20160626_115142.jpg



__ nicemeatingyou
__ Jul 14, 2016


















20160626_125926.jpg



__ nicemeatingyou
__ Jul 14, 2016


















20160626_135437.jpg



__ nicemeatingyou
__ Jul 14, 2016


















20160626_150545.jpg



__ nicemeatingyou
__ Jul 14, 2016


















20160627_084031.jpg



__ nicemeatingyou
__ Jul 14, 2016


















20160702_190424.jpg



__ nicemeatingyou
__ Jul 14, 2016


















20160702_193638.jpg



__ nicemeatingyou
__ Jul 14, 2016


















20160628_104704.jpg



__ nicemeatingyou
__ Jul 14, 2016


















20160702_195420.jpg



__ nicemeatingyou
__ Jul 14, 2016


















20160703_121602.jpg



__ nicemeatingyou
__ Jul 14, 2016


















20160703_125002.jpg



__ nicemeatingyou
__ Jul 14, 2016


















20160703_193430.jpg



__ nicemeatingyou
__ Jul 14, 2016


















20160703_193407.jpg



__ nicemeatingyou
__ Jul 14, 2016


















20160703_205932.jpg



__ nicemeatingyou
__ Jul 14, 2016


















20160704_191140.jpg



__ nicemeatingyou
__ Jul 14, 2016


















20160709_170325.jpg



__ nicemeatingyou
__ Jul 14, 2016


















20160709_181815.jpg



__ nicemeatingyou
__ Jul 14, 2016


















20160709_225739.jpg



__ nicemeatingyou
__ Jul 14, 2016


















20160710_200451.jpg



__ nicemeatingyou
__ Jul 14, 2016


















20160710_215223.jpg



__ nicemeatingyou
__ Jul 14, 2016


















20160711_112900.jpg



__ nicemeatingyou
__ Jul 14, 2016


















20160712_115513.jpg



__ nicemeatingyou
__ Jul 14, 2016


















20160713_104647.jpg



__ nicemeatingyou
__ Jul 14, 2016


















20160713_104704.jpg



__ nicemeatingyou
__ Jul 14, 2016


----------



## mdgirlinfl (Oct 21, 2016)

Wow!  Impressive build!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## nicemeatingyou (Oct 22, 2016)

Thanks. My neighbors think so too. Haha. They have watched this thing being built in the driveway every weekend for 2 months straight.


----------



## nicemeatingyou (Oct 22, 2016)

20160807_194002.jpg



__ nicemeatingyou
__ Oct 22, 2016


----------



## nicemeatingyou (Oct 22, 2016)

20160723_195905.jpg



__ nicemeatingyou
__ Oct 22, 2016


----------



## nsoutdoorsman1 (Oct 22, 2016)

awesome build!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Oct 22, 2016)

Great looking build! Let's see some smoke!


----------



## nicemeatingyou (Oct 23, 2016)

Sorry guys. This build has been done since the end of july. We did a test cook on it with a 16# packard brisket, 2 6# boston butts, and 2 dozen chicken quarters of legs & breasts.  Ive never bbq'd anything in my life but thanks to everyone on the Internet and countless hours researching everything turned out perfect. Unfortunately i did not get any pictures from that cook. Spent 20 hours tending to the pit at 225. Our reception also went fantastic. Everyone loved the food. We kept getting asked who catered it and we had to explain that I built it and stayed up all night cooking on it. Ill have to get some pictures posted.

This is the only picture i have of any meat on this thing. Beef back ribs.  Took a pic to send a textto my dad who was also smoking beef back ribs and we were comparing. Were alittle competitive. 













20160905_101334.jpg



__ nicemeatingyou
__ Oct 23, 2016






I have the mk4 thermapen thermometer and i would highly recommend getting it if you dont have one already. With that being said im on their mailing list so i get an email every friday talking about meats and cooking and tips and tricks. I get one a few weeks ago talking about smoked dino ribs. Think the cartoon Flintstones. So I said I have to try that and after work i visited my butcher. So these and actually called beef short ribs. The whole bone. My butcher lets me call them dino ribs but I see him pretty regularly now. Its basically steak on a bone. Delicious!  I like it better than a brisket and its quicker and easier. 













20161001_105831.jpg



__ nicemeatingyou
__ Oct 23, 2016


















20161001_200407.jpg



__ nicemeatingyou
__ Oct 23, 2016


















20161001_200556.jpg



__ nicemeatingyou
__ Oct 23, 2016


----------

